# Absolutely, positively the most stable slingshot I have ever seen



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I received two amazing slingshots in the mail from Bill Hays!!!! I am so impressed by the one I had to let you know about it immediately. This slingshot I feel will eliminate gripping issues for the vast majority of shooters. You just put it in the palm of your hand and close your fingers. The weight balances it out perfectly. The curvature settles the handle perfectly in the palm of your hand. I am guessing it is made of aluminum, and the finish I'd definetly high quality.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Really hope he makes a poly version of that one... looks great.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

This is the other slingshot I received today. I couldn't ask for a better fit for an EDC, The weight is fantastic. I also like the way he cut into the lanyard hole, so that the paracord will be flush. You can't go wrong with either one of these.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Nice pair of shooters, Tag!

Are you ready to give up your MicroRanger yet? LOL!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm sorry, I can't part with them, I'm too attached to them. Good to hear from you KawKan.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Two!! Yowsa, that is some nice sling mail.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

The Hays have been tremendously helpful to not only me, but countless others.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Wow Wee! Congratulations Tag!! Enjoy those shooters! Awesome thing Bill!!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Tom.... all I can say is Wow, the mail is really moving fast! I would have thought with the storm and all, it would take at least until Saturday to reach you!

Oh and also, Thanks Tom for the review... I was hoping you would enjoy these pieces... Hogan's Castings, ProShot, does an outstanding job all the way through... and I just knew you'd appreciate the workmanship and notice the details of their expertise.

OH, and before I forget, Hannah (whom is still just 12 years old) just got offered entrance into Duke University... I know you like to know what they're up to, with the piano and their other activities, and that's the latest...

We'll probably let her enter, but only online at first... I think it's to big of a step socially for someone so young to be around much older students.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Congrats on another excellent design


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

We wish we could have Kirstin, hopefully someday. Congrats to Hannah, she truly left an impression Teresa and I will never forget.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Wish we could have met Kirstin, hopefully one day


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

All I know and have learned about slingshots has come from the Forum I try not to point out things that are like "DUH" if I do just consider the source I picked up the Taurus II with my right hand and "Tah dah!!! It is left and right handed This slingshot is balanced so well it's amazing.


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

amazing both!


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Bill Hays I am very impressed with the achievement of your daughter Hannah.

I wouldn't take anything away from her work but being a father of a daughter and a granddaughter I would like to congratulate you as well. It's not easy to raise kids these days.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I have been hearing nothing but positive things regarding those frames.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

The Taurus II is remarkable!!!!!! I can’t explain it exactly but when you pick this slingshot up, it just cradles in the palm of your hand.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Bill generously gave me A Taurus at SEST. I think it's great! I need to do a review also.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I was going to do a video review, but our video camera quit working. Which reminds me, does anyone have any suggestions on a good video camera?


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Tag: You sure got it right. That is one very amazingly beautiful and wonderful to shoot slingshot. I'm really enjoying mine and feel honored to have it. When someone gifts you something as nice as this you certainly can't be faulted for standing by their products and doing something now and then to help them promote their slingshots. I'm a Pocket Predator Bill Hays fan forever.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Tag said:


> I was going to do a video review, but our video camera quit working. Which reminds me, does anyone have any suggestions on a good video camera?


Smart phones are hard to beat these days.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Unfortunately, my smart phone refuses to forward pictures to my email address and lap top.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Tag said:


> I was going to do a video review, but our video camera quit working. Which reminds me, does anyone have any suggestions on a good video camera?





Beanflip said:


> Smart phones are hard to beat these days.


Yup, smartphones are usually more than enough for most people's needs. An action cam is another possibility. With people upgrading all the time, there can be some good used deals.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I used my iPod and now iPhone to film all my video. Editing and uploading options are simple and strait forward.


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

Tag said:


> This is the other slingshot I received today. I couldn't ask for a better fit for an EDC, The weight is fantastic. I also like the way he cut into the lanyard hole, so that the paracord will be flush. You can't go wrong with either one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like the idea of the lanyard groove, it falls under the category of....." Duh! Why didn't I think of that?"


----------

